# StreetLow San Jose Car Show June 13 @ PAL



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow Magazine San Jose Car Show going down JUNE 13, 2010 !

*Be sure to Update Your Calendars ! We previously had it listed on the 6th. But was changed due to the Tamale Festival that same weekend. On April 7, it was announced that the Tamale Festival was Canceled.** Fathers day is June 20. **

*PAL Stadium Directions
680 South 34th Street, San Jose, CA 95116-2908*

*Its 3 Blocks away from the Historic King & Story Road*

*We will have Extra Parking Under the Bridge at Emma Prusch Park where they have the Tamale Festival at 647 South King Road San Jose, CA 95116

List of Performers confirmed Audio Push, New Era, Royalty, Dem Hood Stars, DaVina, and Mic Quinn with more to follow !

Danny De La Paz aka Chuco from Boulevard Nights, Puppet from American Me will be at the event.

Jesse Borrego aka Cruz from Bound By Honor, El Duran from Mi Vida Loca, Cisco from Con Air, Rene from LA Mission, George King from TV Show Dexter will be at the event. 

Street Low is the largest, yet most demanded publication. Now in publication for over 12 years, we have reached an impressive circulation of 80,000, a readership of 400,000 and over 20,000 subscribers. 

**Are you interested in having a vendor booth ? Our event is an excellent opportunity to get your Company loads of publicity and recognition in the San Jose community. I can Email our vendor application, our sponsor letter and our sponsor application. Please let me know how we can work together!**

For Vendor info Email - [email protected]

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax*

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow










After Party with Bikini Contest


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

LETS DO THIS ! WATSONVILLE RIDERS C C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE (MUCHO RESPETO  TO STREETLOW MAG FOR SHOWING US SOPORT AT OUR CAR SHOW IN WATSON LAST SUNDAY) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE C.C WILL B DER TO REPRESENT IN FULL FORCE  TTMFT 4 STREETLOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

It will be on the Radio Next week. Bay Area station and Central Valley.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@May 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17614936
> *It will be on the Radio Next week. Bay Area station and Central Valley.
> *


HOW CAN I GET A PERFORMANCE IN ON THE MIC


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

All Slots for Performers have been filled. But Email Gil at [email protected]


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@May 27 2010, 03:50 PM~17624788
> *All Slots for Performers have been filled. But Email Gil at [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call ! Who's coming to the Show ?


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@May 27 2010, 04:06 PM~17624993
> *Roll Call ! Who's coming to the Show ?
> *


PATRÓNS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow this one gonna be far...lmao.. koo hope to see you all there..cuz you know us be in there fer sure..


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

count us in .SAN JOSE'S FINEST


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Fresh off the Press....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

What STREETLOW MAGAZINE models are goin to the san jo show :biggrin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

The whole SLM Girls n then Some !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 28 2010, 09:21 AM~17632102
> *What STREETLOW MAGAZINE  models are goin to the san jo show :biggrin:
> *


x14578252152465432165434613654651324 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house will be there


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget to post the bikini contest pics and/or vids


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Its going to be wild. Getting calls/emails from alot of fine Chicas who are down to get Loca !


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Count me in....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

you no LUXURIOUS will b there  fosho


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@May 27 2010, 03:14 PM~17625091
> *PATRÓNS WILL BE THERE
> *




!!We Will Be There!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by watson rider+May 28 2010, 09:21 AM~17632102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ME!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:  *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

UCE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 28 2010, 08:26 PM~17637034
> *you no LUXURIOUS will b there   fosho
> *



*sHAoOoOoOO~ Tu Sabes!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17638115
> *ME!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *



*Hey Pauly can you text me your number!  *


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow was in Sac and in SF today. Did happen to get the San Jose Flyer or See a StreetLow Model ?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys there!


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Whats the charge at the door for this one?


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

i saw u guys and the models at the socios car show i ask one of the models if i can take a pic she told me its $5 . five bucks aint nothing to a boss but y are they charging money for pics now i liked it better when they were free TOMASA , CHOLE RUTHY , AND OTHER BAD ASS COVER MODELS NEVER ASK FOR CASH


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17638115
> *ME!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *




wtf :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 1 2010, 11:43 AM~17664588
> *i saw u guys and the models  at the socios car show i ask one of the models if i can take a pic she told me its $5 . five bucks aint nothing to a boss  but y are they charging money for pics now i liked it better when they were free TOMASA , CHOLE RUTHY , AND OTHER BAD ASS COVER  MODELS NEVER ASK FOR CASH
> *




dam homie I hope u did not pay I would of told them to keep walking :biggrin: and then go buy me a taco with that money :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@May 28 2010, 03:41 PM~17635220
> *Its going to be wild. Getting calls/emails from alot of fine Chicas who are down to get Loca !
> *


bring em


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO car club will be there bringing 100$ ones just incase wana go stripper status :nicoderm:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:16 PM~17664888
> *dam homie I hope u did not pay I would of told them to keep walking  :biggrin: and then go buy me a taco with that money  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:16 PM~17664888
> *dam homie I hope u did not pay I would of told them to keep walking  :biggrin: and then go buy me a taco with that money  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

LoL ! 5 bucks ain't nothing playa! People get paid 9 bucks a hour at McD's. These girls Travel to the show for you enjoyment. Gas, Food, Clothes, Hotel and drunk ass fools groping this girls, Stockers and Groupies all over der Jock ! 

If you gotta a nice ass camera, you can snipe them for Free. :machinegun

But if you wanna get it custom photo. You know the price.

:roflmao:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jun 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17666799
> *LoL ! 5 bucks ain't nothing playa! People get paid 9 bucks a hour at McD's. These girls Travel to the show for you enjoyment. Gas, Food, Clothes, Hotel and drunk ass fools groping this girls, Stockers and Groupies all over der Jock !
> 
> If you gotta a nice ass camera, you can snipe them for Free. :machinegun
> ...


let me start by saying i mean no disrespet to streetlow mag or its models im a fan of both i just ask the ? that everyone was asking at the show y they ask for CASH now if they never did whit that said im still goin to be in san jo and still goin to spend my 5 bucks everytime the magazine comes out but if im goin to pay for a pic bring out the models on the covers of the mag not chick from mc Ds that get 9 an hr


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 1 2010, 02:00 PM~17665809
> *:roflmao:
> *



u kno u would 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 1 2010, 07:19 PM~17668923
> *AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:16 PM~17664888
> *dam homie I hope u did not pay I would of told them to keep walking  :biggrin: and then go buy me a taco with that money  :biggrin:
> *


2 1/2 icees :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

inspirations in da house!!!


cant wait


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations in the house


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wats up with the hop rules :biggrin: jus wondering wat the lockups are gonna be so I can pick a class


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 1 2010, 04:27 PM~17667237
> *let me start by saying i mean no disrespet to streetlow mag or its models im a fan of both  i just ask the ? that everyone was asking at the show y they ask for CASH  now if they never did whit that said im still goin to be in san jo and still goin to spend my 5 bucks everytime the magazine comes out but if im goin to pay for a pic bring out the models on the covers of the mag not chick from mc Ds that get 9 an hr
> *


gotta agree with this vato..man some girls was looken like them work and ate at mc donalds..lmao... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just bring my ruthie ..chleo and tomasita thats all we need and leave the heavy hitter at the drive through..lmao..


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner+Jun 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17666799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, i wouldnt even ask for the picture. for some reason we are the bad guys remember? :scrutinize: so yea, no need for her to get "dropped" because she took a pic with me. her bein able to do her modelin thing seems more important to me then a simple picture.

just sayin......


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

As long as chole is there it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 1 2010, 07:19 PM~17668923
> *AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 1 2010, 11:06 PM~17671380
> *Wats up  with the hop rules :biggrin: jus wondering wat the lockups are gonna be so I can pick a class
> *


HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY


RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $200.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY 

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $200.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY 



GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

HOP SPONSORED BY: 
R & S HYDRAULICS
(408) 971-9888 ROBERT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2010, 08:18 AM~17673526
> *well then why dont you guys pay them then? they are working YOUR show right? :dunno:
> Actually, i wouldnt even ask for the picture. for some reason we are the bad guys remember? :scrutinize:  so yea, no need for her to get "dropped" because she took a pic with me. her bein able to do her modelin thing seems more important to me then a simple picture.
> 
> ...


STEVIE WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THIS? HOW ARE YOU THE BAD GUY BY TAKING PICS? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 2 2010, 11:32 AM~17675169
> *STEVIE WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THIS? HOW ARE YOU THE BAD GUY BY TAKING PICS? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Honestly Pauly i'd love to kno the answer to that my self. it seems as tho having the barriogirls or blvd cruisers name affiliated with us in general makes us bad guys. The funny thing is, were not the ones sayin if you work with so and so, you wont have a future with us. i thought most of us were after the same thing. which is taking pics of beautiful cars and beautiful women. but some where a long those lines lies were said and rumors were spread because of what? its middle school drama

I got mad love for you Pauly, you have always been a cool ass homie. as well as a few other of you guys who never been about the drama. I wish you guys nothing but the best. and you guys will always be family in my book  :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

T T T


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 2 2010, 11:21 AM~17675096
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...


 :run: :run:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17680475
> *:run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Jun 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17674099
> *As long as chole is there it's all good :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

chevitos will be there fosho


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell us how the set up at PAL will be for the registered vehicles? Will there be access to park on the fields? The parking lot there is tiny for what I expect the turnout will be ? :dunno:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow ! Its been a busy Week. Be Sure to listen to Kdon, K-Ocean and Wild 949 for Tix Giveaways !

Go to PAL the normal way. Cars will be parked on the Track and under the Freeway Bridge. No parking on the Fields. To the homies who park under the Freeway you dont really need a Tent. But bring one just in case your on the Track. As of regular parking, Once the parking lot is full you will park at the Overflow lot under the bridge that leads to emma pursh park where they have the tamale fest. Its one that is normal used for Private vehicles to go to and from Emma Pursh to the Fields. So NO need to walk down King road to and from. 

If you have any questions, call the office. If you get the machine, Leave a message. The SLM crew will answer your questions.

I'm going camping this weekend. Its my only weekend off for the whole Summer. To many events and shows this summer to Attend. 

Enjoy you Weekend Homies !
-Ikey


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 4 2010, 11:56 AM~17696187
> *Can anyone tell us how the set up at PAL will be for the registered vehicles? Will there be access to park on the fields? The parking lot there is tiny for what I expect the turnout will be ?  :dunno:
> *


sounds like you better get there early bro, it will probably fill up quick sense theres not a lot of room. the spot by the bridge is where id try to get. not a lot of sun to hit the ride but its cool, no sun beatin down on you all day.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17697188
> *sounds like you better get there early bro, it will probably fill up quick sense theres not a lot of room. the spot by the bridge is where id try to get. not a lot of sun to hit the ride but its cool, no sun beatin down on you all day.
> *


My son plays ball at PAL & I'm right around the corner so I know how small it is and your right homie its gonna fill up quick. Guess we will be getting an early start that day ...I can smell the Papas con chorizo already :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 4 2010, 02:30 PM~17697416
> *My son plays ball at PAL & I'm right around the corner so I know how small it is and your right homie its gonna fill up quick. Guess we will be getting an early start that day ...I can smell the Papas con chorizo already  :biggrin:
> *


yea so did my nephew. milpitas knights, seemed like i was always at pal! haha


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 4 2010, 02:35 PM~17697451
> *yea so did my nephew. milpitas knights, seemed like i was always at pal! haha
> *


coo homie. Ya hes playing baseball there now so i'll be there again next week & take a look under that bridge. I think its gonna be tight squeeze hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jun 4 2010, 01:25 PM~17696853
> *Wow ! Its been a busy Week. Be Sure to listen to Kdon, K-Ocean and Wild 949 for Tix Giveaways !
> 
> Go to PAL the normal way. Cars will be parked on the Track and under the Freeway Bridge. No parking on the Fields. To the homies who park under the Freeway you dont really need a Tent. But bring one just in case your on the Track. As of regular parking, Once the parking lot is full you will park at the Overflow lot under the bridge that leads to emma pursh park where they have the tamale fest. Its one that is normal used for Private vehicles to go to and from Emma Pursh to the Fields. So NO need to walk down King road to and from.
> ...





is been playing on KDON


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn, sounds like, dukes movie night, go cruising, then straight to the show to get in line early :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest will be in the house......... :machinegun:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 2 2010, 11:21 AM~17675096
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so no more cruiser class :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

T T T


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

That sucks no cruiser class way to go  :guns:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jun 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17699855
> *san jose's finest will be in the house......... :machinegun:
> *


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2 blocks from my house  will be there with azteca de ORO bicycle.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17699754
> *damn, sounds like, dukes movie night, go cruising, then straight to the show to get in line early :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17699754
> *damn, sounds like, dukes movie night, go cruising, then straight to the show to get in line early :biggrin:
> *


yup, another tiring weekend


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17722811
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :sprint: :run:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 28 2010, 08:29 PM~17637065
> *
> 
> !!We Will Be There!!
> *


  


TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can we BBQ at the show?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Im back. Be sure to print out your Pre-Reg on www.streetlowmagazine.com or call the office anytime.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

The ONLY entry is thru PAL Stadium NOT Emma Prusch Farm park.

Make sure to share this address with Family and Friends. Who our going to the Show this Sunday.

680 South 34th Street
San Jose, CA 95116-2908

We will have cars on the field, Track and under the Freeway. Stage, Performers, and Vendors will be on the Grass. If you choose you can be under the Bridge. We have plenty of parking. Believe me. I counted.

http://maps.google.com/places/us/ca/san-jo...gue?hl=en&gl=us

Any Questions, Concerns or Rumors. Call the office. Get the answers directly from us.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

ROLL CALL.WHO'S GOING :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jun 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17731937
> *ROLL CALL.WHO'S GOING :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE* LUX* WILL BE THERE


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow the response is Huge. We will have guests from North Carolina, Texas, Arizona and Texas at the show. We def have to show them how San Jose gets down.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jun 8 2010, 04:03 PM~17730302
> *The ONLY entry is thru PAL Stadium NOT Emma Prusch Farm park.
> 
> Make sure to share this address with Family and Friends. Who our going to the Show this Sunday.
> ...


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jun 8 2010, 07:09 PM~17731937
> *ROLL CALL.WHO'S GOING :biggrin:
> *


You know *Aztec Creations* will be there to represent


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 9 2010, 09:52 AM~17737206
> *You know Aztec Creations will be there to represent
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got a Call from a Dude who drove his ride from Colorado. He's staying with Family in Bakersfield til Friday. Said he stay in San Jose this Weekend.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jun 8 2010, 08:49 AM~17726449
> *Can we BBQ at the show?
> *


X67


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

can we still pre reg? if so where can i give u my form?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just came back from Lunch Downtown. I thought of this photo on the way back.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Jun 8 2010, 08:49 AM~17726449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE HAS TILL THIS FRIDAY 6/11/10 TO TURN IN PRE REG,
BUT YOU HAVE TO DROP THEM OFF AT THE STREETLOW'S NEW OFFICE
LOCATION... 574 NORTH 11TH STREET SAN JOSE CALIFAS

SEE EVERYBODY THERE THIS SUNDAY.... SHAAAAUUU!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jun 5 2010, 11:51 PM~17707013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK GENTE BECAUSE OF POPULAR DEMAND WE BROUGHT IT
BACK JUST FOR YOU RIDERS..  SINCE YOU DO COME OUT 
AND SUPPORT OUR SHOWS & HOP.... :cheesy: 

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $200.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JUST ADDED DO TO POPULAR DEMAND THE CRUISER CLASS....  

HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $200.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY 



GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

HOP SPONSORED BY: 
R & S HYDRAULICS
(408) 971-9888 ROBERT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 9 2010, 03:01 PM~17739971
> *SORRY BRO THE PAL STADIUM DON'T ALLOW IT THERE,
> WE ALWAYS TRY TO GET A VENUE THAT ALLOWS EVERYONE TO
> BBQ, BUT SOMETIMES THERE'S PLACES THAT DON'T...  :happysad:
> ...




wtf i just went 2 buy a new bbq pit for this show :angry: :biggrin: 
















thx for letting us know


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:tongue: :drama:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO car club in the house


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> ILL SWING BY TOMORROW TO DROP OFF MY REG ANY TIME GOOD?


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> > ILL SWING BY TOMORROW TO DROP OFF MY REG ANY TIME GOOD?
> 
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE, YEA ANYTIME SHOULD BE OK...
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

!WOW!

:wow: ?!where's the Roll Call!? :wow: 

is everyone ditching the streetlow show!?!?! :0


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders c c will be in da house!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will there


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> ILL SWING BY TOMORROW TO DROP OFF MY REG ANY TIME GOOD?


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE, YEA ANYTIME SHOULD BE OK...
BUT JUST TO BE SURE SOMEONES THERE GIVE US A CALL, CAUSE
WE'LL BE DOING ALOT OF RUNNING AROUND GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW...
STREETLOW OFFICE: (408) 920-0997
OR GILBERT (408) 210-4040
[/quote]

THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 9 2010, 04:36 PM~17740998
> *OK GENTE BECAUSE OF POPULAR DEMAND WE BROUGHT IT
> BACK JUST FOR YOU RIDERS..  SINCE YOU DO COME OUT
> AND SUPPORT OUR SHOWS & HOP.... :cheesy:
> ...



right on bro, what if the car has a wishbone on a 64 but drove it all the way from antioch to the show jus to hop??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:06 AM~17664246
> *Whats the charge at the door for this one?</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Got people asking me and cannot find the info anywhere...somebody please answer the question or you will already be losing business.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

X2 on spectator fees. Any parking fees?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 10 2010, 06:03 PM~17752788
> *Got people asking me and cannot find the info anywhere...somebody please answer the question or you will already be losing business.
> *



I heard it was 25.00


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jun 10 2010, 05:12 PM~17752850
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...



there we go!
someone got the Roll Call going!

GooD Job man'!!!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Chicano Legacy C.C. will be in the house that's for sure.


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 10 2010, 06:03 PM~17752788
> *Got people asking me and cannot find the info anywhere...somebody please answer the question or you will already be losing business.
> *


40o at the door 30 pre reg


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jun 10 2010, 06:12 PM~17752850
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...


INSPIRATIONS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE.........HOME TOWN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 11 2010, 08:09 AM~17758421
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...


 :biggrin: LET'S KEEP IT GOING


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jun 11 2010, 08:37 AM~17758645
> *:biggrin:  LET'S KEEP IT GOING
> *


Aztec Creations will be there bright & early  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro will be there


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 10 2010, 05:37 PM~17753031
> *X2 on spectator fees. Any parking fees?
> *


bump...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ROLL CALL


UCE
SOCIOS
AZTECAS
LUXURIOUS
NOKTURNAL
INSPIRATIONS
SAN JOSE FINEST
CHICANO LEGACY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 11 2010, 01:59 PM~17761218
> *ROLL CALL
> UCE
> SOCIOS
> ...





:run: :run: :run:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 11 2010, 01:59 PM~17761218
> *ROLL CALL
> UCE
> SOCIOS
> ...


us too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
chevitos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHEVITOS


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)

Patróns :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHEVITOS
PATRONS


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

20 bucks for spectators and 5 bucks for parking


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jun 11 2010, 04:24 PM~17762907
> *20 bucks for spectators and 5 bucks for parking
> *


thanks for the reply... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHEVITOS
PATRONS
VIEJITOS


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

You can still come by the our office and drop off pre-reg. Were on North 11 street.

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS 
ANTIGUOS
BLVD BOMBS
BLVD KINGS
BUILT2CLOWN
FIRME CLASSICS
IMAGE
IMPALAS CC SALINAS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
PARLIAMENT
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHAT BOYZ 
408 RYDERS
VIEJITOS CC
SALINAS
STREET INSPIRATIONS
DUKES
EMINENCE
IMPERIALZ
LUXURIOUS
PATRONS

AND 130 Cars with no club affiliation in the pre reg. with more pre-regs being dropped off.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Midnighters just added.


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

San jose always throws good shows See you Sunday homies


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztlan Imperials


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 11 2010, 07:45 AM~17758224
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE.........HOME TOWN
> *



*TU SABES, WE ABOUT TO IT LIVE ONCE AGAIN!!!!!*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SEE YA TOMORROW GUYS*


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 11 2010, 09:46 PM~17764781
> *Aztlan Imperials
> *






:0 :wow: 


welcome back homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what time the doors open for those that are showing there ride?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

You can still come by the our office and drop off pre-reg. Were on North 11 street.

ROLL CALL

WATSONVILLE RIDERS
SOCIOS
UCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
NOKTURNAL
AZTECAS
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS 
ANTIGUOS
BLVD BOMBS
BLVD KINGS
BUILT2CLOWN
FIRME CLASSICS
IMAGE
IMPALAS CC SALINAS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
PARLIAMENT
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHAT BOYZ 
408 RYDERS
VIEJITOS CC
SALINAS
STREET INSPIRATIONS
DUKES
EMINENCE
IMPERIALZ
LUXURIOUS
PATRONS
AZTLAN IMPERIALS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Jun 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17768055
> *Does anyone know what time the doors open for those that are showing there ride?
> *






6am but should line up earlier I think there's room for bout 400 cars :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

The ONLY entry is thru PAL Stadium NOT Emma Prusch Farm park.

Make sure to share this address with Family and Friends. Who our going to the Show this Sunday.

680 South 34th Street
San Jose, CA 95116-2908

We will have cars on the field, Track and under the Freeway. Stage, Performers, and Vendors will be on the Grass. If you choose you can be under the Bridge. We have plenty of parking. Believe me. I counted.

http://maps.google.com/places/us/ca/san-jo...gue?hl=en&gl=us

Any Questions, Concerns or Rumors. Call the office. Get the answers directly from us.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME ONE SAID IT WAS SOLD OUT ALREADY ....SHOULD I EVEN WASTE MY TIME SHOWIN UP ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

call the office and ask a STREETLOW STAFF


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

No its NOT sold out. Plenty of Room. Dont believe any rumors. Call the office. we will be up all night. We have staff camping out in a RV. Make sure you start to line up from the entrance down the street by the taco stop off of king and Virgina.

gates open at 6am. u can come between 6am - 12pm after that no in and outs.


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

damn no one answers!! wondering if u guys are sold out or not


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there room for a lowrider bicycle .


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

also....im wondering if dogs are allowed? ive seen a few ppl at some of the street low shows with they're dogs but just wanted to make sure....and its $40 per car non pre reg right and does it matter how many people ain your car?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jun 12 2010, 08:48 PM~17771334
> *No its NOT sold out. Plenty of Room. Dont believe any rumors. Call the office. we will be up all night.  We have staff camping out in a RV. Make sure you start to line up from the entrance down the street by the taco stop off of king and Virgina.
> 
> gates open at 6am. u can come between 6am - 12pm after that no in and outs.
> *


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Camera battery all charged, ready for tomorrow...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro will be there rep san jose .next stop las vegas lrm super show


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 12 2010, 10:19 PM~17771539
> *also....im wondering if dogs are allowed? ive seen a few ppl at some of the street low shows with they're dogs but just wanted to make sure....and its $40 per car non pre reg right and does it matter how many people ain your car?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 12 2010, 10:18 PM~17771536
> *Is there room for a lowrider bicycle .
> *


yes there is.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

lets do this!!!!!! T T T 4 SAN JO


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow. Today is the day homies. 5am bout to head to PAL right now. Its on !


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

On my way to San Jose woohooo!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Jun 13 2010, 05:22 AM~17772851
> *On my way to San Jose woohooo!
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 13 2010, 06:50 AM~17773007
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

WAS GOING TO GO BUT HEARD IT WAS SOLD OUT!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 13 2010, 10:39 AM~17774062
> *WAS GOING TO GO BUT HEARD IT WAS SOLD OUT!
> *



*THERE WAS STILL ROOM BARELY CAME BACK FROM A GOOD BUT HOT ASS SHOW.*


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some pics i took


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

any more pics


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Jun 13 2010, 05:03 PM~17775954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool show. Just hot as hell


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks was going sell it but I think I'm going to finish it now


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jun 13 2010, 05:34 PM~17776540
> *Cool show. Just hot as hell
> *


x2 were lucky we got to park under the bridge


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jun 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17776540
> *Cool show. Just hot as hell
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

any mo pics?


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I have 400+ pics uploading now, might take a while tho... lol


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17776810
> *x2 were lucky we got to park under the bridge
> *


That was the spot to be :yes:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Jun 13 2010, 08:32 PM~17778229
> *That was the spot to be  :yes:
> *


yep we were kinda mad that they made us park there cause the cars werent shining but then we realized that it was a good spot after :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

*Click her to see all the pics...*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good show took 2nd place mild bike


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT



them slushy thangz were bomb


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

my daughters bike :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 13 2010, 11:33 PM~17778869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A GREAT SHOW BUT VERY HOT   






VIEJITOS TOOK MOST MEMBERS WAY TO REP SAN JOSE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jun 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17778904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude i loved that bike its nice bro


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

thanks bro my daughter was excited to take it :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 11 2010, 10:46 PM~17764781
> *Aztlan Imperials
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 13 2010, 12:09 AM~17771837
> *Azteca de oro will be there rep san jose .next stop las vegas lrm super show
> *


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Man I chipped out today burnt the motor quick,congratulations too all the hop winners that put it down.


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

A shout out to the Streetlow Staff 4 putting on Another Great Show....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jun 13 2010, 10:37 PM~17778910
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW BUT VERY HOT
> VIEJITOS TOOK MOST MEMBERS WAY TO REP SAN JOSE
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 13 2010, 11:51 PM~17778998
> *Man I chipped out today burnt the motor quick,congratulations too all the hop winners that put it down.
> *



i didnt know 67 was chippin :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jun 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17778904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, Gilbert. :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jun 12 2010, 08:48 PM~17771334
> *No its NOT sold out. Plenty of Room. Dont believe any rumors. Call the office. we will be up all night.  We have staff camping out in a RV. Make sure you start to line up from the entrance down the street by the taco stop off of king and Virgina.
> 
> gates open at 6am. u can come between 6am - 12pm after that no in and outs.
> *


SO WAS IT SOLD OUT OR NOT JUST WONDERING :biggrin: SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WAS AND THATS WHY ME AND A HOMIE DIDNT GO?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah u did........and still beat me! LoL I was happy with 61" though 



> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 13 2010, 10:51 PM~17778998
> *Man I chipped out today burnt the motor quick,congratulations too all the hop winners that put it down.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


Great pics bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


NICE PICS , THAT WAS THE BEST GIRL THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 13 2010, 11:22 PM~17779457
> *SO WAS IT SOLD OUT OR NOT JUST WONDERING :biggrin: SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WAS AND THATS WHY ME AND A HOMIE DIDNT GO?
> *


me and 2other cars behind me were the very last one's..
372... soo there was actually still room cuz they said they could fit 400.right!?
not sure


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to Street Low for putting on a great Show. I have a lot of photos. I will be posting them up later today. :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

thanx to streetlow magazine and its staff for another great show (next year we are parking under the brige) :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 AM~17781280
> *thanx to streetlow magazine  and its staff for another great show (next year we are  parking under the brige) :biggrin:
> *


X75 Brother. I want that spot too. Puro wind tunnel a. I was on the field and burning up. :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


nice pics .... :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

overall it was a kool show .....parking in the parking lot sucked cause it was hot as hell ...hung out under the bridges for a while and that was kool


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time hanging with family an friends, they had us under the overpass nice breeze took first place in street wagons got some good pic post later
thanks streetlow hope you guys have more then just this one here :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *



 Nice pics!!!

Where are the bikini contest pics???


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 10:09 AM~17781480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !!!!! :wow:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

The Bikini contest was at the VOODOO lounge afterparty! No Bikini contest at the show!


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it was fucking hot in San Jo yesterday :angry: but it was a good show thx STREETLOW  it was cool seeing all the good friends and made some new ones. hope every one made it home safe I was home by 7 and started to bbq ended the day with a cold ass corona :biggrin: 



also congrats 2 my son he took 1st 16" and congrats to all the winners


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

DAMN! That looked like a badass event!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 09:09 AM~17781480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 09:09 AM~17781480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's all the photos I have. Thanks again to Streetlow and it's staff for a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS .....I WILL GET THE FEW I HAVE UP TONIGHT


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 14 2010, 11:28 AM~17782130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIK.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 14 2010, 09:58 AM~17781884
> *it was fucking hot in San Jo yesterday :angry:  but it was a good show thx STREETLOW    it was cool seeing all the good friends and made some new ones. hope every one made it home safe I was home by 7 and started to bbq ended the day with a cold ass corona  :biggrin:
> also congrats 2 my son he took 1st 16" and congrats to all the winners
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P+Jun 11 2010, 08:46 PM~17764781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER EXTREME CLOSE UP! :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Funking up the show :nicoderm:











































































50's Street 1st place


















80's Luxury 1st place





































50's Full 1st place & Best Bomb of Show


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2010, 04:46 PM~17784826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 14 2010, 03:02 PM~17784988
> *nice line up
> *


theres one 63 missing :0


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2010, 02:46 PM~17784826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos next to get funked up :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

good show...alotta nice rides.... lets keep them pics comin.... :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

nice cars....no funk from me ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

This show look crackin... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17785563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad 2 see Parliament show so many cars  Long time no see!!  :thumbsup:

Rudy - Chevitos, you got the best pic of all, I think, with that girl holding the plaque, she's SO pretty AND the '54 looks nice too! 

Moose took some great pics too!! :wave: I'm luvin that chrome rear end on the '67 

Anyone take pics of Sal's glasshouse from Impalas - Modesto? I saw it on King during the show, wondering if he made it in, that fucker is bad ass!


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2010, 03:46 PM~17784826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17785563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

switchman


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

More Girls! 



















http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t167/netwerk242/IMG_4971
.jpg


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NICE PICS*


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't edit the post???

O well I will try again!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17786413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I LIKEY :biggrin: *


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17786413
> *I can't edit the post???
> 
> O well I will try again!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

*IF im not mistaken this car took best of show for imports...*








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2010, 03:46 PM~17784826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: THE FUNK IS DOING IT BIG THIS YEAR :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: 
CONGRATS ON THE THROPHYS HOMMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 05:08 PM~17785530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17785563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: CONGRATS ON THE WIN HOMMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17785563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMMIE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Jun 14 2010, 09:57 AM~17781875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Primo's Face of Victory :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

missed the show but cruised around afterwards..quite a few rides out


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jun 13 2010, 11:07 PM~17778636
> *Click her to see all the pics...
> 
> *


It was another Bad Ass Streetlow Show!!! As you can see plenty of eye candy and Firme Rides ...THANKS STREETLOW FOR A GREAT SHOW AND TO YOUR STAFF THAT SHOW MUCH LOVE SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL YOUR PHOTOGRAPHERS...MUCH LOVE GYPSY YOU'RE THE MAN!! 
Firme ClassicS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :wow: :0 SHES FINE AND HELLA KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pictures i took


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss152/chevitos_2009/6-12-10%20AND%206-13-10/6-12-106-13-100

[img]http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss152/chevitos_2009/6-12-10%20AND%206-13-10/6-12-106-13-10005.jpg88.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> > :0 :wow: :0 SHES FINE AND HELLA KOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice pics guys! LOVED all the ladies at the show! Gotta show some love to this SWEETY Krista or Christa? Anyway take a look


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> > :0 :wow: :0 SHES FINE AND HELLA KOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *X4*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Like always Cheeze great pics*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Sup Nelson I see ya :biggrin: *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 14 2010, 10:12 PM~17789580
> *Sup Nelson I see ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 



dammmmmmmmmm sup pimp!!! i didnt see you there??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17789629
> *:cheesy:
> dammmmmmmmmm sup pimp!!!    i didnt see you there??
> *



*I was there just in the damn shade lol.... couldn't find ya you must have been moving alot. lol....*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more to come tommarrow


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

4Cz FAM was in the house! good show streetlow


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

heres one of many,post the rest tommrow


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17789970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*To The Top :biggrin:  *


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey thanks for everyone comming out this past sunday... it was my return to the scene... it was a great day... i had fun... thanks to everyone helping me out in the traffic section of my day... big ups to the boys of friscos finest for having the patience to wait so long.. yall did awesome.. Big shout out to my kuzo Jpangelina ... always sexy.... and thanks for the bath.. hahaha.. enjoy some pics i thoght were cool...


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey thanks for everyone comming out this past sunday... it was my return to the scene... it was a great day... i had fun... thanks to everyone helping me out in the traffic section of my day... big ups to the boys of friscos finest for having the patience to wait so long.. yall did awesome.. Big shout out to my kuzo Jpangelina ... always sexy.... and thanks for the bath.. hahaha.. enjoy some pics i thoght were cool...


----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)

:h5: CONGRATULATIONS P FUNK ON WINS..!!!


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Great pics everyone, keep them coming... uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 15 2010, 12:13 AM~17790729
> *Hey thanks for everyone comming out this past sunday... it was my return to the scene... it was a great day... i had fun... thanks to everyone helping me out in the traffic section of my day... big ups to the boys of friscos finest for having the patience to wait so long.. yall did awesome.. Big shout out to my kuzo Jpangelina ... always sexy.... and thanks for the bath.. hahaha.. enjoy some pics i thoght were cool...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17789970
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: she was my favorite :thumbsup: THICK




:boink:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 15 2010, 12:13 AM~17790729
> *Hey thanks for everyone comming out this past sunday... it was my return to the scene... it was a great day... i had fun... thanks to everyone helping me out in the traffic section of my day... big ups to the boys of friscos finest for having the patience to wait so long.. yall did awesome.. Big shout out to my kuzo Jpangelina ... always sexy.... and thanks for the bath.. hahaha.. enjoy some pics i thoght were cool...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

did any one take pics of the after party bikini contest :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17789970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PRIMO, WHERES THE REST? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 15 2010, 12:44 PM~17794100
> *did any one take pics of the after party bikini contest  :biggrin:
> *




some body post it that there was no bikini contest :angry: lucky I did went back to San Jose to the club I would of been :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 08:47 AM~17781813
> *The Bikini contest was at the VOODOO lounge afterparty! No Bikini contest at the show!
> *



So where are the pics?!?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 14 2010, 04:12 PM~17785563
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pics!!!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Jun 14 2010, 05:37 PM~17786413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 14 2010, 09:35 PM~17789970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: More of this whore???


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here`s afew more from the show sunday, We had a great time, Blvd Kings.















































:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17789036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it i missed a good one


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

GOOD SHOW GOOD PICS SAN JO PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!






















AND PEOPLE THINK SJ WAS DONE :uh: 


















WAIT TILL BLVD NIGHTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

20AND%206-13-10/SD530931.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 14 2010, 09:46 PM~17789057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 15 2010, 05:00 PM~17796488
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jun 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17795235
> *Here`s afew more from the show sunday, We had a great time, Blvd Kings.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CHOLE IS SO FINE :wow: 
WISH I WASN'T BUSY DETAILING THAT DAY. LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were the picz of the after party anyone


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jun 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17795235
> *Here`s afew more from the show sunday, We had a great time, Blvd Kings.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wow who did I piss off I couldn't even get a pic of my car even tho I sent it without even going so I coulld contribute to th show but no love for kingfish guess 63 ain't high enough for your show guess I know better ,sad part is car won oh well see you next time :biggrin: maybe


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 16 2010, 09:39 AM~17803432
> *:wow:
> *


CURT WHAT IT DEW BRO.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Witch one is it, I`ll post it if I have it, 63 is my favorite year. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 16 2010, 08:05 AM~17802746
> *Wow who did I piss off I couldn't even get a pic of my car even tho I sent it without even going so I coulld contribute to th show but no love for kingfish guess 63 ain't high enough for your show guess I know better ,sad part is car won oh well see you next time :biggrin: maybe
> *




your car was doin the dammm thang homie!!! dont trip... i wish i had a camera 
im feelin the real gold thangs you hoppin on... not many have the guts to hop on real shit like you


good shit homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 16 2010, 11:33 AM~17803937
> *your car was doin the dammm thang homie!!!  dont trip... i wish i had  a camera
> im feelin the real gold thangs you hoppin on... not many have the guts to hop on real shit like you
> good shit homie
> *



them gold daytons been thru a lot too...no leaks either...just a few curbings and spindle brakes lol


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what was the pay out for the hop


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 16 2010, 09:43 AM~17803474
> *CURT WHAT IT DEW BRO.
> *


Q-vo Marcos... :biggrin:


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

To bad nobody cruised after show


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W62S_@Jun 16 2010, 02:00 PM~17805177
> *To bad nobody cruised after show
> *


x2 what the hell happend??? people just go straight home now :angry:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:47 PM~17806247
> *x2 what the hell happend??? people just go straight home now :angry:
> *


I seen you guys going down Santa Clara & there was nobody out there Hommie but you & me???  
I want to take a Cruise after but no one was out there 
 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :angry:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 14 2010, 07:06 PM~17787437
> *IF im not mistaken this car took best of show for imports...
> 
> 
> ...


ahaha. thats funny. i saw some imports, but i think this one won.

(Click for larger view)


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

It was the spot to be at! Great cars, models, people, food and performances! It was hoot that day too! I got me a a little sunburn, but its all good though. Street Low Magazine knows how to put on a show! The bad part was no bikini contest at the show.


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the hot autos I took at the show. I also took pictures of the beautiful models. Many of them asked for money in exchange for a picture. I saw a few spectators get turned down because of it. Sad. I would have given them a tip if they listened to the people. One guy was like "Bend over and touch your feet" and another said "Spread your legs wide open." ahahaha  

(Click for larger picture and for gallery)


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are the models:

(Click for larger picture and for gallery)



















*There was no bikini contest at the show and I heard no bikini contest at the club. Did it go down? Anyody have pics?*


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 16 2010, 08:05 AM~17802746
> *Wow who did I piss off I couldn't even get a pic of my car even tho I sent it without even going so I coulld contribute to th show but no love for kingfish guess 63 ain't high enough for your show guess I know better ,sad part is car won oh well see you next time :biggrin: maybe
> *



Dont trip homie, i seen a couple of photographers take pix of models with cars to the right of mine, SKIP MINE, then proceed! (ive been paying attention last couple of shows) i got every 63 i could find.. as soon as i can, theyre going up.. ANYBODY KNOW who took the 60s hardtop street custom, mild custom? i think i blinked, then the trophees were over......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jun 16 2010, 04:31 PM~17807230
> *Here are the models:
> 
> (Click for larger picture and for gallery)
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jun 16 2010, 04:31 PM~17807230
> *Here are the models:
> 
> (Click for larger picture and for gallery)
> ...


nice pics


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Politics but hey I got something for the next show car is ready for more we jus got new coils and the cars reAdy


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Heres a couple i got....


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

A couple more.....

































































al%20Stadium/StreetlowSanjose086.jpg[/IMG]























Stadium/StreetlowSanjose031.jpg[/IMG]







































20Stadium/StreetlowSanjose045.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

I found more..


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 16 2010, 07:05 AM~17802746
> *Wow who did I piss off I couldn't even get a pic of my car even tho I sent it without even going so I coulld contribute to th show but no love for kingfish guess 63 ain't high enough for your show guess I know better ,sad part is car won oh well see you next time :biggrin: maybe
> *


JW WHO DID YOU HOP AGAINST TO "WIN"? :dunno:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 14 2010, 04:48 PM~17785876
> *Glad 2 see Parliament show so many cars  Long time no see!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Rudy - Chevitos, you got the best pic of all, I think, with that girl holding the plaque, she's SO pretty AND the '54 looks nice too!
> ...


hows it goin jenn


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

man people are talented with the camera... yall should submit yalls photos to the magazine... get some credit..always good to get others peoples point of views... email or send the disk to the offic.. best thing, is  get asmugmug account and send the link to the large file and email gil and boom i think yall got a shoot


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

The pics Impala Builder took are very good and so are others I've seen in here. I didn't take much. I'll get more next time and I will submit photos to the magazine the next time around. So many good looking cars that day...


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jun 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17827185
> *The pics Impala Builder took are very good and so are others I've seen in here. I didn't take much. I'll get more next time and I will submit photos to the magazine the next time around. So many good looking cars that day...
> *



Thank you So Fresh! I try..... Hope Gil, the streetlow staff And the rest of the peeps enjoy!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 14 2010, 08:06 PM~17787437
> *
> 
> IF im not mistaken this car took best of show for imports...
> ...


  ........ :biggrin: its gone!!!! i got a truck now


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Only car in th double class still I moved past it it's all good hop shop :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17789970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :twak:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

get a smugmug account and you can upload unlimted pics... it cost a small amount the whole year one payment.. but worth it.. no bs photobucket limits and you can upload anysize


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

